# Duck hearts & livers for treats?



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys give me some thoughts on this. I am saving hearts & livers from ducks I harvested & cooking them to give my dog as treats. Any one else do this? Is it an ok thing to do? I had an old timer dog guy tell me that it was a good thing & healthy treat for the dog


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Too much liver is not good for you or your dog. Waterfowl, in particular, have an exceptionally high amount of iron in their liver. The excess iron can accumulate in the heart or pancreas, causing problems there. Too much iron can even cause liver cancer. I would feed the hearts and only give liver from time to time, if ever.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Around here, especially on the GSL I think I'd be mostly concerned about mercury. If I'm right and I might not be, I think it accumulates in the liver and other tissues, more so than in regular muscle tissue. Also the iron thing, as mentioned before. I've been warmed away from that by vets before, especially if they've had kidney issues.

All in all I think a few here and there may not be bad, but too much isn't good thing.

As a side note, when I was running Hopp a ton in cold weather I used to give him those bone looking biscuts with lard all over them. It was his favorite. Helped put a little weight on him when we were running alot.

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard you shouldn't give a dog too much liver, so I just eat it myself. :smile:

In one bowl of salted water I soak the hearts and gizzards. In another bowl of salted water I soak the livers.

I'll flour up the livers and fry them in butter with a little wine and some fresh garlic. I'll put the heart and gizzards in the bird's body cavity when I freeze them. The cut-up hearts and gizzards go in dressings or side dishes served with the duck.


----------

